# Accommodation in Toronto



## just_chris (Nov 26, 2009)

hello there,

I'm intending to move to Toronto in march 2010 on the working holiday visa and I'm just trying to get some things (like the forementioned place to stay or finding a decent job) sorted in advance.
could you please let know how does it look like with finding a cheap hotel stay for an extended period of time - the sort of an american way? I've never had a chance to go to US, so what I know is what I've heard/read, but I believe it is possible to negotiate a better price for a cheap hotel/motel room, depending on how long you stay.
as far as I know, it is also supposed to be quite affordable. how is it in Toronto or in Canada in general?
once settled, I'd probably be looking for a room in a shared apartment/house but I'd say you'd be better off being there already and then looking for this sort of accommodation - they tend to disappear pretty quickly...

any ideas on where and how to live in Toronto for a 25 years old who just wants to make the most of his living in a sound new place would be gratefully appreciated. 

thanks for your posts,
all the best,
chris


----------

